# Dosage of "Today" for treating mastitis in Nigerian Dwarf



## FarmandFiber (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a Nigerian dwarf doe with mastitis in both teats. She is on Biomycin and I ordered "Today" udder treatment for her. Hopefully it will arrive soon. Because she is a small breed, can I dose her twice on the same teat with one tube of the "Today". I know it usually gives more medicine in each tube than a single dose for small goats. Also, I read that I should use it for 2 days. Is that once every 24 hrs. or every 12 hrs.? Thanks so much!

-Lisa

http://www.farmandfiber.com


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Each tube has enough medication to treat each side twice, and it should be used 1x a day for 2 days. I hope she recovers for you and the treatment works. :hug:


----------



## FarmandFiber (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for the details- I appreciate it! This poor doe has been through a lot- she lost her 2 babies, had to have an emergency c-section, and we almost lost her! Thank God that part is over. She is a strong one and hopefully will get over this as well!!!

-Lisa

www.farmandfiber.com


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness, poor girl has been through so much! :hug: 

If she is very uncomfortable, some warm compresses on her udder will help break up the congestion, a massage with peppermint oil would help too.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been reading up on treatments for this same problem. I'm seeing a recommendation that you squirt a little bit out of the tube, then put in 2 ml of either oxytetracylene (sp?) such as LA 200, Biomycin, etc or Penicillin and infuse that into the teat. And that you shouldn't reuse the tube once it's been used to prevent spreading the infection? Then at the same time, you should be giving Naxcel or Excenel by SQ injection, as it passes better into the mammary system than the other antibiotics.

In this same article that I read, it was also stated that if you have a doe with mastitis problems, that you should use infuse each teat with Today when you dry her off prior to kidding. Apparently you dry her off, infuse the teats and leave it in there.

Has anybody else tried this? Any thoughts?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Half a tube wont do it for a bad infection. You should use a full tube in each half. I clean the end of the teat off with alchohol and the end of the tube. Usually there is some air in the tube so hold it with the insertion end pointing up in the air and squeeze until the medicine starts to come out to get most of the air out. 

If all you have is biomycin then use that. 

If you can get a culture of the milk to see what you are dealing with before you treat her that would be ideal so you know what kind of bacteria you are up against, but if you can't thats fine.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup, even though she is smaller i would still do one tube per side. Often really bad cases need two three day rounds of tomorrow. I prefere tomorrow over today because the amount of antibiotic is higher. Even in lactating does. I usually do three days of treatment no matter how little the infection is. I also doe a ten day round of pen. I test for matitis after im done with the pen and if its still there then i do another three days of tomorrow. Adding more vit c to her diet will help too.
beth


----------



## FarmandFiber (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your advice! My doe is doing much better. I did a course of biomycin and the Today seems to be working. There is always something to learn when taking care of our animals!

-Lisa

Farm and Fiber
Upton, MA.
www.farmandfiber.com


----------

